# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه فرقی بین معلمی که دانشگاه فرهنگیان خونده با کسی که آزمون استخدامی داده هست؟

## Morvarid80

از نظر درآمد
من شنیدم آموزش پرورش به آزمونیا بخاطر فوق لیسانس حقوق بیشتری میده تا به فوق لیسانسه های دانشگاه فرهنگیانی‌...
درسته؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*کجا خوندی اینو عزیز؟*

----------


## melodii

کسانی که دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول میشن  استخدامشون رسمی و قطعی هست و 4 سال دوران تحصیل نیز جزو سنوات خدمت محسوب میشه و برای دانشجو معلمان پسر سربازی وجود نداره 
از نظر حقوق دریافتی ؛ هر چه سال های خدمت بیشتر باشه حقوق هم بیشتر خواهد بود

----------


## Ellaa_A

آزمون استخدامی حقوق کمتری داره با وجود فوق لیسانس 
 و پیمانی هستند و هر لحظه ممکنه کارشون از دست بدن 
بیمه هم ندارن اکثرا

----------


## telma_alen

> از نظر درآمد
> من شنیدم آموزش پرورش به آزمونیا بخاطر فوق لیسانس حقوق بیشتری میده تا به فوق لیسانسه های دانشگاه فرهنگیانی‌...
> درسته؟


خیلی خودتو درگیر کردیا 
ولللللش کن   :Yahoo (3):

----------

